# In TN shelby county, how do you obtain the industrial electrician licence?



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.shelbycountytn.gov/548/Electrical

https://www.iccsafe.org/wp-content/uploads/CO_TN-Memphis-ShelbyCounty.pdf

https://www.tests.com/Tennessee-Electrician-License-Exam


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Weakenss said:


> In looked all on the shelby county gov site and can't find it. How do you obtain industrial electrician licence? In TN Shelby county?


What qualifications do you have to obtain a license? Are you an apprentice? JW without a license? Helper? What do you do for a living?

No one can help you much without knowing where you stand. But, 
Bird Dog gave you links posted above regarding your state. 
Let us know what you learned in those links and where you stand in this field. We hope to welcome you to this professional forum.

Thanks.


----------



## Weakenss (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm a multicraft mechanic, and at my previous jobs, it didn't require license to rewire a machine or to reinstall a motor, but my new job does. Now I'm familier with industrial electrical work like vfds and plcs. And we have an electrician , though im not sure if he's can qualify for a master but he was an electrician in the military for 15 years, but for the sake of this, lets say hes a master. In Shelby county, can you qualify to be one if you work under a master for a certain amount of years? In shelby county. Mainly because i would like to do the work at my new job too, including running conduit.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Weakenss said:


> I'm a multicraft mechanic, and at my previous jobs, it didn't require license to rewire a machine or to reinstall a motor, but my new job does. Now I'm familier with industrial electrical work like vfds and plcs. And we have an electrician , though im not sure if he's can qualify for a master but he was an electrician in the military for 15 years, but for the sake of this, lets say hes a master. In Shelby county, can you qualify to be one if you work under a master for a certain amount of years? In shelby county. Mainly because i would like to do the work at my new job too, including running conduit.


C'mon guy, contact the resources I gave you, because, they will have the answers you seek.


----------

